# Coagnulase negative Staphylococcus bacteremia



## ggparker14 (Jan 25, 2014)

Can anyone please help me with a diagnosis code for coagulase negative Staphylococcus bacteremia?

thank you for any help


----------



## tharal (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

You can code 790.7 for bacteremia and 041.10 for the organism.

Thara L CPC H


----------

